

Ford and Automatic - jjallen
http://blog.automatic.com/ford-and-automatic/

======
jjallen
This might make me get one!:

"In addition, Automatic will provide greater convenience to Ford and Lincoln
drivers by enabling access to the popular If This Then That, or IFTTT service,
which automates actions using the Internet. This will allow them to use the
push-to-talk button to trigger an IFTTT recipe from among hundreds in the web
service library. IFTTT recipes range from automatically sending a message to a
loved one to remotely operating home appliances from your car — enabling you
to connect your car to family, friends and home. You can even create your own
IFTTT recipes, so get creative!"

